# Anyone had problems with the sky upgrade?



## samanthajane (28 Jul 2009)

We got our new card 2 weeks ago. Put the card in and it wasn't working. To make things better our old card no longer worked either. Sky sent a signal about 4 times but the old card still wouldn't work. 
Nothing sky can do about it, because sending the signal again should of activated it. 

Sky said they would sent out another new card for us but 10 days later we still haven't recieved it. Have called them and they say it was sent out and to wait a few more days and if nothing they will send another card. 

Are we just that unlucky or has anyone else had problems with their new cards? If you had to have another card sent out how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## paddyc (28 Jul 2009)

Got a new card about a week or 2 ago, worked fine, took all of about 1 minute. It did say to make sure the box was turned on (standby fine) for 24 hours prior to doing the card switch....I'm sure 24 hours isn't needed but just them being safe, probably more like a couple of hours.


----------



## samanthajane (28 Jul 2009)

Our box never gets switched off becuase of recording programms at all hours. There was nothing recording at that time either. I'm more worried that something is wrong with out sky box since the old card wouldn't work either. 

We should of got the card before it was sent out anyway as we were having problems with it, it wouldn't record programms sometimes. We were probably at the end of the list when posting them out. 

I cant remember is the box only guaranteed for a year? If it is the box would sky provide a new one or would i need to buy another one?


----------



## cleverclogs7 (28 Jul 2009)

Got mine last week.yes it did say box should be on standby for 24 hours.as soon as i got card in post i just popped it in the machine.(i turn it off when not in use) card worked fine. I would call sky back and insist in reduction of monthly payment because you havent been able to use the sky since the card doesnt work and new card hasnt been recieved.


----------



## Lilly2099 (28 Jul 2009)

WE had this problem because we have 2 boxes and they sent two cards for each box with the same number(they are supposed to have differnent numbers). They sent out a new one in a few days and it appeared to work then!


----------



## runner (28 Jul 2009)

I also just swiched the card without any 24 off period, and it worked fine.
The 24 hour switchoff does not make sense unless its some form of monitoring, but that would require phone connection id imagine, as its only a broadcast signal.


----------



## samanthajane (28 Jul 2009)

Maybe i should of turned the box off first, since it didn't work when it was meant to be on for 24hours! 

We tried getting a discount since it's 2 weeks now without any sky. Well we cant record or use the play back, but they did manage to get me the english layout of sky!! totally confused by that, but instead of the irish channels coming up first i get bbc, itv and channel 4. Not an irish channel in sight. We dont have the full use of all the channels but we do get all the normal free channels and we now have ITV2 and all of those channels. So at least i have some channels. And i've downloaded alot of programms that i've missed.


----------



## paddyc (28 Jul 2009)

By turning the box off (pulling power) and back on with no card in it you will get the UK EPG listing, any channels that are freeview you should be able to watch


----------



## samanthajane (28 Jul 2009)

have no idea what EPG is. I got bbc before with my old card just never E4 as freeview or ITV 2,3,4.

It's more the sky plus abilities that i'm missing.....


----------



## paddyc (28 Jul 2009)

EPG = electronic program guide ....its your programme listing

Without the card working all the plus functionality is gone


----------



## samanthajane (28 Jul 2009)

thanks for that....you learn something new everyday. 

yeah all the plus gone totally i have a long list of failed!! 

Didn't come in todays post, i'll give it till tomorrow and then get them to post out another one.


----------



## menna (28 Jul 2009)

can i ask something we just moved house but i have not told sky yet as i got my hubby to put the sky dish up in new house were if i call sky to tell them i moved i will have to pay them e80 to move it so im told is this true if u move do u have to pay sky 4 moveing it


----------



## onq (29 Jul 2009)

menna said:


> can i ask something we just moved house but i have not told sky yet as i got my hubby to put the sky dish up in new house were if i call sky to tell them i moved i will have to pay them e80 to move it so im told is this true if u move do u have to pay sky 4 moveing it



Please don't use text speak - just write normally.
And please punctuate and capitalise.
Euro is ctrl+alt+Number 4 = €
Or Euro.



Thanks.

ONQ


----------



## samanthajane (29 Jul 2009)

No if you have installed the sky dish yourself you dont have to pay. Just inform them of your new address. 

It wouldn't be sky that installed it for you anyway in ireland they contract it out to another company.


----------

